# hanging a bike on a wall ideas



## Blackout (Nov 23, 2014)

Thinking about mounting a bike on the wall in the living room anyone have pics on how you have done it? Floor space is at a premium with old furniture so that's out. Have a few Ideas but thought if someone's done it would like to see others pictures/ideas


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 23, 2014)

*I think john posted a cool way to do it*

It was a special frame that had a track for the wheels, and the bike sat at an angle.
I would recommend getting some crappy bars and cutting the non chainguard side off and taking the pedal off also.


----------



## Blackout (Nov 23, 2014)

I will have to search his threads, would like to hang complete, know it will stick out more but hanging it above the tv or a chair it should not be a problem. Thanks


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 23, 2014)

I've had a 1921 Columbia Chainless on my living room wall for years. Two small shelves for the tires to sit on and the bike angled out just far enough to accommodate the handle bar. Two small eyelets on the wall fastened into the studs and thin but strong copper wire to the handlebar stem and seatpost. It's a very strong but unobtrusive way to hang a bike from the wall. You don't notice the wires. 
The only alteration to the bike is one pedal on the wall side is removed and is on display on one of the shelves that the rear tire sits on.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2014)

MrColumbia said:


> I've had a 1921 Columbia Chainless on my living room wall for years. Two small shelves for the tires to sit on and the bike angled out just far enough to accommodate the handle bar. Two small eyelets on the wall fastened into the studs and thin but strong copper wire to the handlebar stem and seatpost. It's a very strong but unobtrusive way to hang a bike from the wall. You don't notice the wires.
> The only alteration to the bike is one pedal on the wall side is removed and is on display on one of the shelves that the rear tire sits on.
> 
> 
> View attachment 181413View attachment 181414




*Awesome set up! That's about as clean looking as one can get. *


----------



## Blackout (Nov 23, 2014)

MrColumbia said:


> I've had a 1921 Columbia Chainless on my living room wall for years. Two small shelves for the tires to sit on and the bike angled out just far enough to accommodate the handle bar. Two small eyelets on the wall fastened into the studs and thin but strong copper wire to the handlebar stem and seatpost. It's a very strong but unobtrusive way to hang a bike from the wall. You don't notice the wires.
> The only alteration to the bike is one pedal on the wall side is removed and is on display on one of the shelves that the rear tire sits on.
> 
> 
> View attachment 181413View attachment 181414




Thank You !! Exactly the  ideas I am looking for that is a great setup.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 23, 2014)

MrColumbia said:


> I've had a 1921 Columbia Chainless on my living room wall for years. Two small shelves for the tires to sit on and the bike angled out just far enough to accommodate the handle bar. Two small eyelets on the wall fastened into the studs and thin but strong copper wire to the handlebar stem and seatpost. It's a very strong but unobtrusive way to hang a bike from the wall. You don't notice the wires.
> The only alteration to the bike is one pedal on the wall side is removed and is on display on one of the shelves that the rear tire sits on.
> 
> I like that,,very few people have the opportunity to display what they like in their house and how they like to display it. Awesome!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 23, 2014)

MrColumbia said:


> I've had a 1921 Columbia Chainless on my living room wall for years. Two small shelves for the tires to sit on and the bike angled out just far enough to accommodate the handle bar. Two small eyelets on the wall fastened into the studs and thin but strong copper wire to the handlebar stem and seatpost. It's a very strong but unobtrusive way to hang a bike from the wall. You don't notice the wires.
> The only alteration to the bike is one pedal on the wall side is removed and is on display on one of the shelves that the rear tire sits on.
> 
> 
> View attachment 181413View attachment 181414




Awesome bicycle. I'd be too tempted to ride it to make it a wall hanger.


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 23, 2014)

bike wall mount rack.
http://www.menards.com/main/shelvin...ck-horizontal-bike-rack/p-1954933-c-12657.htm


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 23, 2014)

rideahiggins said:


> bike wall mount rack.
> http://www.menards.com/main/shelvin...ck-horizontal-bike-rack/p-1954933-c-12657.htm




I use two of those to hang the Raleigh DL-1 I keep at my parents' place. They don't want it taking up space on the garage floor. They work, but they're not as sturdy as they look.


----------



## petritl (Nov 23, 2014)

rideahiggins said:


> bike wall mount rack.
> http://www.menards.com/main/shelvin...ck-horizontal-bike-rack/p-1954933-c-12657.htm




My local Ace True Value hardware store sells a sturdier version of this bike rack. I have six of my balloon tired bikes on the Ace supplied racks


----------



## Wcben (Nov 23, 2014)

I've seem variations of these that I like allot


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2014)

I think those fold out wire hangers are fine in a garage or shed but totally out of place inside the home. Now an elk, deer, steer, moose or some other prized trophy head would look darn Martha Stewartish with a ballooner hanging off their rack. 

That handlebar/seat hanger is neat idea.


----------



## Wcben (Nov 23, 2014)

The other thing you could do (if you can find one) is like how I have my Racycle in my office....


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 23, 2014)

*Found it*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?33971-Made-a-bike-rack&highlight=Display


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 23, 2014)

*hanging a bike*

don't use the wall,use the ceiling and hang the bike. Find the ceiling joist or 2 different joists if the side of the room you want to use runs perpendicular to the ceiling joists


----------



## oskisan (Nov 24, 2014)

*AH yes, another Gramophone collector!*

Nice looking victor... Good to meet another collector!




Wcben said:


> The other thing you could do (if you can find one) is like how I have my Racycle in my office....View attachment 181437


----------



## Wcben (Nov 24, 2014)

My Uncle was one of the foremost collectors in the World... Both the victor and the Edison are fully functional too!  I only have the two machines, most of my Uncles went to a museum owned by the state of Delaware....


----------



## seangee (Nov 26, 2014)

How I hang. Loosen the neck and stem and take a pedal off


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 27, 2014)

*Bowden hanging*

A museum used my Bowden for a display of space-related toys back in 2001 and they used a yellow plywood backing and 3 very simple brackets and it looked like it was floating in the air and was very secure... it was very cool. I have the brackets somewhere and if I can find them I'll get some snaps of them for you. They held it up under each wheel.. you can see them at the top of the rims if you look carefully. I think you could make brackets like them quite easily. Sorry for the size of the photo, it's the only one I have besides the book it was published in.

Balloonatic O-O


----------



## seangee (Nov 27, 2014)

Balloonatic said:


> A museum used my Bowden for a display of space-related toys back in 2001 and they used a yellow plywood backing and 3 very simple brackets and it looked like it was floating in the air and was very secure... it was very cool. I have the brackets somewhere and if I can find them I'll get some snaps of them for you. They held it up under each wheel.. you can see them at the top of the rims if you look carefully. I think you could make brackets like them quite easily. Sorry for the size of the photo, it's the only one I have besides the book it was published in.
> 
> Balloonatic O-O



Wow. That is absolutely gorgeous, I'm ashamed to have even posted my hooks in the wall


----------

